# Priceless optimal nutrition



## Mariko78 (Dec 5, 2013)

Decide to take pride in yourself and your nutrition, and enjoy eating right. It is more expensive to buy healthy, natural food, but by doing so you might eat less.
 Yes, processed and refined foods are inexpensive and convenient, but they come with a higher price than you think. I encourage you to move the grocery bill up on your financial priority list. Optimal nutrition is essential for healthy function with age, and you can?t put a price tag on that.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 5, 2013)

Wurd 2 ya mutha


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 5, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Wurd 2 ya mutha


 co sign......


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 5, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Wurd 2 ya mutha





#TheMatrix said:


> co sign......



Notarized...


----------



## Popeye (Dec 5, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Wurd 2 ya mutha





#TheMatrix said:


> co sign......





Docd187123 said:


> Notarized...




I concur...


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 5, 2013)

This made my double quarter pounder with cheese taste horrible


Thanks for the great post!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 5, 2013)

Where would you like that delivered?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2013)

Preach it my man!


----------



## shenky (Dec 5, 2013)

To add to this, eating wholesome foods does not have to break the bank. At least in my town, there are several grocery chains that are competing for te same customers. There is always a sale going in somewhere.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks at you all. 
Stairs down at my gaint bowl of ice cream.
**** off


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 5, 2013)

I still want pizza


----------

